# A Better Way to Unlock the Police Station



## Michelangelo (Jun 6, 2015)

Recently, I read a post saying that some people had to wait for very long periods of time to unlock the police station. Since it's a building instead of a decoration, it should have a better way of being unlocked, instead of being talked about in a random conversation with a villager. 

Once a new town has at least nine villagers, one villager should start to mention that something of their's has been stolen. And it would be an actual item they have displayed in their house. Example: Tia: "Oh, Michael, it's terrible! I don't know how it happened, but somebody stole my regal bed! I don't understand...I always lock the door when I go out. I don't want to believe that one of our neighbors did this. Mayor, what are we going to do?" This will happen to the rest of the villagers everyday. Once everyone had property stolen, the final villager will then suggest the police station. Example: Whitney: "I have been hearing many rumors that a burglar has been stealing from our neighbors. The rapscallion has stolen my rocking chair, and I knew for a fact that I locked my door before I took my evening walk. Mayor, I think we need a police station in our town. Then, the police will stop the criminal from stealing our property! You should definitely put this on your public works list, and I would tell Isabelle too." 

Once the police station is built, the mayor character will tell Booker or Copper that there has been trouble in town. After the conversation, the mayor and the police will search for the thief. Strangely, you'll find Isabelle outside, and she'll act all weird, saying that she will take a walk near a villager's house. Booker or Copper will mention that something seemed off about Isabelle, and that maybe they should follow her. Follow Isabelle to the house of the villager she mentioned. She will go inside. Follow her inside, and then Isabelle will get scared and reveal that she's actually somebody else. The real criminal is a new character that is related to Blanca. I'll give her the name Obscura, because of her obscure and sneaky ways. She impersonated Isabelle and stole the spare keys from the Town Hall that are kept there. She is forced to give back all the items that she stole, making you and the police town heroes!

Not only is this a better way to get the police station, but it also adds a fun little side quest in the game! What do guys think?


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes! This helped a lot! Thanks


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2015)

Lmaze said:


> Yes! This helped a lot! Thanks



I don't think this is real. This is just the poster coming up with an idea for a different requirement to get the police station than a random villager request. It probably would be better than just waiting for a random request (although I was lucky enough to get it as my second PWP request), but as it is, you just have to keep trying until a villager requests it.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 6, 2015)

This. I'm a year in and still no Police Sation request.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 6, 2015)

I love this! I want it to be real so bad!

After Obscura  (shadowy dog) is found out, the Mayor should be given a medal in a ceremony with ALL the villagers there, & booker & copper ... Imagine the photo op!


----------



## The cub servant (Jun 6, 2015)

That sound like an EXCELLENT idea! 

I maybe have some few ideas if that is okay. The villagers will start walking  around and complain about "missing items" When ALL of the villagers have told the player about that, Booker and Copper will come running towards the player. They will then say something like "We got a phone call from Tia, about some stolen stuff do you know anything about that!?" This will leave the player with the choices "What, me!?" and "No way!" They will then apologise and say they will keep searching for the burglar. After that villagers will start hinting about "something strange" is happening in the Town hall, but when the players arrives there will be a sign reading "Closed for unknown reasons. After that the player will see an Isabelle walking around strange, and then inside a villagers house. Inside the house there is TWO Isabelles, a real and a fake (The real had sneaked into the house earlier because she would try to stop the burglar. They will then start discussing about who is the real and who have stolen the items. The player have to give a towel to the fake Isabelle. (Like April Fools day)

If that is done correctly it will turn out to be Obscura who is the fake, and she will give the items back and say it "just was for fun." Then there will be hold a ceremony and Isabelle will give the player her picture. 

If the player choose the real Isabelle, then she will become sad, and Obscura will dissapear. No matter who is chosen the officers will come in and suggest the police stations as a public work project.


----------



## LaFleur (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah, the thing about animal crossing though is that it's that type of game that doesn't work by story lines, only at the beginning to get things started, but once you start giving a plot, it stops becoming animal crossing and more like one of those linear games where they have a story and a goal and you need to work towards it

Very creative though lol, i almost thought you were saying what happens for real and got confused thinking it never happened to me like that xD


----------



## Michelangelo (Jun 6, 2015)

I like that idea too, The cub servant! I like how Blanca got a different role in New Leaf, so I thought Obscura can be the more misbehaved one. She would be faceless just like Blanca, except she would be a darker, shadowy color to represent her obscure and sneaky behavior.


----------



## The cub servant (Jun 6, 2015)

Michelangelo said:


> I like that idea too, The cub servant! I like how Blanca got a different role in New Leaf, so I thought Obscura can be the more misbehaved one. She would be faceless just like Blanca, except she would be a darker, shadowy color to represent her obscure and sneaky behavior.



Yeah! Like, if Blanca is the white faceless cat, she could be the black faceless dog!


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2015)

All this kind of reminds me of that task from before NL when you had to go fishing for your villagers' house keys DX


----------



## The cub servant (Jun 6, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> All this kind of reminds me of that task from before NL when you had to go fishing for your villagers' house keys DX



So that was what you were going to do... I remember how I started driving Chrissy nut, because she was standing near the water and I thought she might have taken the key xD


----------



## himeki (Jun 6, 2015)

Fandabidozi said:


> This. I'm a year in and still no Police Sation request.



2 and a half.


----------



## Rudy (Jun 6, 2015)

had it unlocked two weeks after I reset, but perhaps that was because of all the time traveling.


----------

